# Sharpening tools



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I went looking for one of those holders for plane irons and chisels, only to find that they are out of stock a lot of places for a month or so.

On another forum someone posted this link.
http://www.wickededgeusa.com/

Has anyone seen this equipment? If so, any comments?

Thank You

Andy


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks to be exclusivly for knives. I bought this honing guide http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2417&filter=honing%20guide and running my chisels and plane iron on it over 330 and 600 grit sand paper it put a very nice edge on them in only a few minutes. I bought mine directly from the local store so backorder wasn't an issue.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

That's a knife sharpening guide. There are a few honing guides for planes and chisels but most people (it seems) use either the vise-type honing guide posted above or the Veritas Mk. II guide. Here is a link to Lee-Valley's honing guide offerings. I have the vise-type and have no problems.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=43078&cat=1,43072


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have the standard clamp type I bought at rockler a number of years ago. It works fine for wider (1"+) chisels and plane irons, but wants to rock when sharpening thinner tools. I just rounded the edge on my new 3/4" shoulder plane iron (Grrrrrrrrr!). I'm going to order the Veritas guide, pricey, but much better support for smaller irons and chisels.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have The Veritas and it works great for me.


----------



## littletoes (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the Veritas too. Purchased it around 15 years ago, or there abouts....It works well with water stones, and can have an amazing edge. 

Don't forget to "hone" the back of the chisels for a super sharp edge. The factory "grind" will limit how sharp you can get them, and you'll notice that with the "saw-tooth" look after first sharpening with something like 6000 or 8000 grit water stones. Love 'em, but they are brittle!


----------



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

I spent the money and bought a tormek. I sharpened my craftsman chisels tonight and what an edge the tormek put on them. Razor sharp. I've tried doing them by hand other ways but I just couldn't get a good edge. If it's affordable, a tormek or other system is a very nice way to go.


----------

